# Nuevo Proyecto por favor comenten

## khr1z

HOla, mi amigo y yo estamos trabajando en un livecd que sea facil de usar y con muchas aplicaciones incluidas.  Algunas de las aplicaciones que incluira firefox (con varios plugins), mplayer, amsn, gaim, blender, gimp, soporte para reiserf4 (estamos trabajando en una version con installer) y muchas otras aplicaciones.  NO tratamos de reinventar un livecd solo tratamos de que sea un livecd basado en gentoo y super facil de usar con muchas aplicaciones y drivers para que el usuario no pase tanto trabajo.  El site oficial de este distro es http://www.aris-os.org y si nos quieren escribir lo pueden hacer al khr1z@aris-os.org o marcos@aris-os.org

Muchas Gracias y espero que comenten.

P.D.  Si quieren colaborar con nosotros favor de enviarnos un email.

HTTP://WWW.ARIS-OS.ORG

----------

## scrolling

Pues se ve bien... talvez si la pagina fuera en español para que la comundad de habla hispana pudiera identificarse mas con el livecd...

----------

## dmery

Muy bien, en lo personal me parece que toda iniciativa que experimente y busque nuevos horizontes es una feliz idea. Adelante, todo lo que avancen sera en beneficio de este gran mundo llamado linux y tambien beneficiara a Gentoo.  :Smile: 

Adelante con la idea, les deseo mucha suerte y continuare visitando vuestra pagina y prometo "testear" el nuevo integrante de la familia Gentoo.

Salu2

Daniel Mery  :Very Happy: 

----------

## khr1z

La pagina en espaÃ±ol viene muy pronto.  Lo que pasa es que estamos pensando en como hacerla si con el mismo database actual o una pagina totalmente aparte.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Lo estoy bajando para ver que onda. Camaradas.. me parece debes escribir en castellano.. en ingles tambien.. pero me gustaria entender todo lo que leo. No es de mala onda pero pienso asi. 

Hay un proyecto basado en Gentoo Argentino que se llama UTUTO.. segun dicen RMS lo usa en su portatil.. es muy prestigiado aca.. el tema es que el livecd que baje de UTUTO no funca! jaja

Saludos y luego van las criticas constructivas sobre ARIS-OS

----------

## scrolling

Pues la pagina esta realmente bien diseñada, yo haria solo una traduccion y ocuparia la misma base de datos, ademas yo creo que seria mas trabajo tener dos bases de datos diferentes...

----------

## gringo

leo en el foro inglés que estáis dándole vueltas al instalador, porque no usáis el que tiene gentoo : gli ?

A menos que queráis hacer uno nuevo desde cero claro ...

saluetes

----------

## pacho2

Por cierto, la barra de abajo ¿es vía gdesklets? Si es así, ¿cómo se puede configurar para que el fondo del desklet sea como el vuestro en lugar de azulado?

Saludos y gracias por la información  :Smile: 

----------

## posthuman_5

No use gli debido a que no tengo conocimiento de lenguaje de programacion, estoy editando el instalador de ututo para ver como terminaria. Si alguien esta interesado en ayudarnos mandenos un email porsupuesto.

----------

## posthuman_5

pacho2 : 

Si, es gdesklets, depende del wallpaper que tengas puesto el color cambia. Si pones un wallpaper azulado el desktet cambiara al color azul  :Smile:  ese fondo de la barra es como u ngris semi-transparente.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Tengo estos errores..

Cuando arranca me da

Udev error!! Invalid Kernel Operation

udev error!! xxxxxxx /etc/udev/ruled.d/55-ltmodem.r

Ademas de esto se reinicia GDM segun creo la pantalla vuelve a modo grafico..escribe algo que no llego a leer y vuelve a pasar lo mismo hasta que da el error de que el sistema grafico no funciona..

Mi maquina: Athlon xp 2000+ Asus A7V266-Mx con video via km266, el audio funciona correctamente al igual que el mouse y teclado.

Alguna idea?

----------

## posthuman_5

Gracias por ensenarnos el error, veere como arreglarlo.

----------

## abasme

Intala el modulo de lenguaje en español de joomla que te cambiara los menus y cosas basicas del sitio ahora los articulos si tienes que escribirlos en español.

Seria bueno tener en joomla un modulo de choose language para que el visitante escoja entre las 2 lenguas, pero yo no lo he encontrado si lo encuentras avisa por favor.

Abasme 

Mayix Developer

----------

## posthuman_5

http://extensions.joomla.org/component/option,com_mtree/task,viewlink/link_id,460/Itemid,35/

Encontre ese, voy a probarlo.

CAMBIO:  Ese componente hace exactamente lo que es necesitado  :Smile:  instalalo, incluye module para que el visitante escoga el lenguaje

----------

## abasme

Voy a probarlo gracias

----------

## posthuman_5

Bueno, ahora http://www.aris-os.org  tiene la opcion de escoger entre lenguajes  :Smile:  estamos traduciendo el area de Features y FAQs.

----------

## ekz

Ahora la página luce mejor !!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pacho2

Se ve muy bien   :Very Happy: 

----------

## posthuman_5

Estoy subiendo la version 0.4.4    :Very Happy:  mi upload es lento lol tomara 3 horas.

----------

## pacho2

Aunque leo que habéis quitado el flashplayer para poner gnash y también los drivers de nvidia y ati  :Sad: 

----------

## posthuman_5

Tengo q leer bien las licensias de Flash, y los drivers de codigo cerrado de ATI y NVIDIA para ver si los puedo re-incluir sin que haigan violaciones a licensias.

----------

## posthuman_5

La version 0.4.4 ya esta disponible para descarga!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pcmaster

¿Habéis usado algún traductor automático o algo así para traducir el texto de inglés a español? Porque, no os enfadéis, el texto es penoso.  :Wink: 

----------

## aj2r

El programa para configurar las redes es NetworkManager, el que está desarrollando Dan Williams no? No sé si es muy recomendable que lo tengáis por defecto de momento en vuestro live-cd, sigue en desarrollo y todavía da más de un problema. Eso sí, yo lo he usado y le sigo la pista, pero de momento no creo que sea la opción más acertada para un liveCD que pretende ser fácil de usar.

----------

## posthuman_5

Cierto, pero lo puse por defecto debido a que creo que la mayoria de los usuarios usan eth0, entonces no podia usar el script net.eth0 debido a que si no tenian el cable de lan conectado al device tomaba mucho tiempo en detectar que no estaba conectado, con network manager lo detecta al instante sin demoras y es automatico   :Wink:  y es bueno para conexion inalambricas incluso.

----------

## posthuman_5

Version 0.4.5 ya esta disponible para descarga!

Esta version tiene arreglada un bug en el cual no guardaba la configuracion de xorg en el folder apropiado!

----------

## LinuxBlues

Disculpas si mi respuesta suena demasiado dura...

En primer lugar, el proyecto no está soportado por Gentoo, por tanto el hilo debe advertir claramente que es un Off-Topic, [OT], al menos eso es lo que pienso...

En segundo lugar, teniendo un handbook, perfectamente traducido al español, ¿qué es exactamente lo que os hace pensar que podeis hacer mejor las cosas que la propia Gentoo tal cual es?

Ya lo advertí, mi respuesta, más que ser una respuesta, es una pregunta. Tan sólo pretendo que aclareis mis dudas...

----------

## posthuman_5

1 - Tendria que hablar con Khr1z ya que el hizo el post en la categoria equivocada por lo visto.

2 - No estamos tratando de sobresalir a Gentoo por nada del mundo, personalmente opino que Gentoo es la mejor distribucion que existe hasta el momento. Simplemente el objetivo de Aris OS es crear una distribucion basada en la distribucion Gentoo movil con los programas mas utilizados para un usuario de casa. Debido a que muchos LiveCDs no tenian par de cosas que yo necesito en un LiveCD pues hizimos Aris OS. Recuerda : NO estamos tratando de sobresalir a Gentoo para NADA.

----------

## posthuman_5

Desgraciadamente no tengo la buena economia que tiene Ubuntu  :Wink: . si la tuviera estuviera mandando cds a todas partes  :Smile: .

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *posthuman_5 wrote:*   

> Simplemente el objetivo de Aris OS es crear una distribucion basada en la distribucion Gentoo movil con los programas mas utilizados para un usuario de casa.

 

Me parece una idea estupenda, más de un usuario ha quemado su portátil por no iniciar el LiveCD con el comando:

```
gentoo acpi=on
```

(y activando todos los fans, por supuesto) Es una pena... espero que lo incluyais por defecto...

----------

## posthuman_5

Porfavor vote en la nueva encuesta

http://www.aris-os.org

----------

